# SCR Bridge Test While Running.



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

If you have the proper test equipment, this is by far the easiest way to test SCRs. 

Even a simple single-channel scope meter will do, but it takes a bit longer.


----------



## 636Sparky (Jun 24, 2011)

I usually isolate with a 2 channel scope.
Out of curiosity, what was this bridge supplying?


----------



## KRP14AN (Dec 9, 2011)

This can also be found using the frequency setting on a DVM. On a three phase full wave bridge the freq. will be 360 and 1/2 wave will be 180. Its been a long time but I believe you can find the problem thyristor by checking the freq. between the anode and cathode.


----------



## Mr.C (Dec 20, 2009)

KRP14AN said:


> This can also be found using the frequency setting on a DVM. On a three phase full wave bridge the freq. will be 360 and 1/2 wave will be 180. Its been a long time but I believe you can find the problem thyristor by checking the freq. between the anode and cathode.


However you have 6 SCRs in each direction connected to the dc bus so how are you isolating? Perhaps you can expand for I am always looking for troubleshooting tips.


----------

